# bugs-one's Chop Shop



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up to the whole LIL family. I've been around the forum for a while now checking out everyone's builds. There's a lot of talent in here. Well this is my first attempt at build since my las one about 5yrs ago. It ain't to good but its my first try. So let me know what you guys think. Peace. Oh yeah, sorry for the shitty cell pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Homie it's all good. Thats a sweet lookin' build. Plus just remember to have fun, thats what its all about!


Keep us posted and lookin' forward to more of your builds!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good bro, if you only have the cell for picks use a magnifying glass infront of the camera it helps


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

thats clean bro! nice work!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good from what i see


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice build homie keep postin so far so good I'm liking it.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its my first try in a while. I got a couple other projects coming. Meanwhile I'm a study all the sick work from everyone. A lot of talent on here. Thanks again. Peace.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up LIL. Here's an update on the WIP, 70 Impala.

































Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jul 11 2010, 04:04 PM~18018600
> *What up LIL. Here's an update on the WIP,  70 Impala.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good!! u should go hit up the thread me and slammedsonoma got goin for a build off, im doin up a 70 impala too! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Hock. Looking forward to see your ride done bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice work Bugs! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks scurape. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

70's comin' out NIIIIIICE Bugs!!! :cheesy:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot jimbo.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up LIL . Just wanted to let you guys know what's going with my builds. Its not that I'm slackin' its that do to my job I really have very little building time. I'm a truck driver and I go over the road for a month and come for 5 days. So those 5 days are my family time, building time and relaxing time. So I hope you guys can have some patience with me. 
The 70 is almost the just gotta finish the paint, foil and minor details. Interior is done just haven't taken any pics. I'm on the road as it is right now, so in a couple weeks I'll hopefully be able to get some bench time. 
Bare with me LIL, peace. :biggrin:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 8 2010, 06:59 PM~18260185
> *What up LIL . Just wanted to let you guys know what's going with my builds. Its not that I'm slackin' its that do to my job I really have very little building time. I'm a truck driver and I go over the road for a month and come for 5 days.  So those 5 days are my family time, building time and relaxing time. So I hope you guys can have some patience with me.
> The 70 is almost the just gotta finish the paint, foil and minor details. Interior is done just haven't taken any pics.  I'm on the road as it is right now, so in a couple weeks I'll hopefully be able to get some bench time.
> Bare with me LIL, peace.  :biggrin:
> *



What's up Juan, your builds are coming along great!! I like that 70, looking sweet bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 8 2010, 09:59 PM~18260185
> *What up LIL . Just wanted to let you guys know what's going with my builds. Its not that I'm slackin' its that do to my job I really have very little building time. I'm a truck driver and I go over the road for a month and come for 5 days.  So those 5 days are my family time, building time and relaxing time. So I hope you guys can have some patience with me.
> The 70 is almost the just gotta finish the paint, foil and minor details. Interior is done just haven't taken any pics.  I'm on the road as it is right now, so in a couple weeks I'll hopefully be able to get some bench time.
> Bare with me LIL, peace.  :biggrin:
> *


Just take your time bro, no need to rush builds. I've learned from when I rush stuff I tend to mess somethin' up or forget some detail. So just think stuff through and in the end your builds will be even that much better . :biggrin: JMO.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

shit looks sick man. keep up the killer work.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Aug 8 2010, 07:04 PM~18260236
> *What's up Juan, your builds are coming along great!! I like that 70, looking sweet bro!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Jorge, thanks bro. Just putting in some work when I can. Still got a ways to go to catch up to you and the rest of the guys on here. Still got the gnx from you ready to be on the bench soon. Slow and steady, quality over quantity.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 8 2010, 07:21 PM~18260432
> *Just take your time bro, no need to rush builds. I've learned from when I rush stuff I tend to mess somethin' up or forget some detail. So just think stuff through and in the end your builds will be even that much better .  :biggrin:  JMO.
> 
> *


Thanks Trend, you're right bro. Gotta take my time and learn from you and the rest of the LIL fam.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 8 2010, 07:26 PM~18260473
> *shit looks sick man. keep up the killer work.
> *


Thanks bro. Hopefully I'll have this 70 wrapped up soon.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Aug 8 2010, 11:42 PM~18262421
> *What's up Jorge, thanks bro. Just putting in some work when I can. Still got a ways to go to catch up to you and the rest of the guys on here. Still got the gnx from you ready to be on the bench soon. Slow and steady, quality over quantity.
> *


That's right bro, quality over quantity!! So far so good. I'm moving slow too


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

As long as everything is done right, bro. :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up fellas. Finally got a little work done on this 70. But for some reason im stuck just lost a little interest in it. So I'm gonna get something else going meanwhile.
















Not sure bout the paint. What you guys think?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wanna share a good deal I got at the LHS. $16.00 for both.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

impala looking killer :thumbsup: nice job on that deal


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks hopper.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 9 2010, 08:58 PM~18530551
> *What up fellas. Finally got a little work done on this 70. But for some reason im stuck just lost a little interest in it. So I'm gonna get something else going meanwhile.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the dash Juan!!!! NICE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Jorge.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up everyone? Well here's something I started to put together from an old parts box. I'm trying for a rollback tow truck. 
































I've only been able to put in work when I get a some down time while out here on the road. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Work is lookin good homie ! That truck is nice !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Trend. Preciate it, bro.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 10 2010, 01:01 AM~18530589
> *Just wanna share a good deal I got at the LHS. $16.00 for both.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Wanna come off that pickup???? :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 25 2010, 06:51 AM~18658349
> *:0 Wanna come off that pickup???? :biggrin:
> *


Let me know what you got in mind.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18666662
> *Let me know what you got in mind.
> *


What you lookin for??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 9 2010, 09:58 PM~18530551
> *What up fellas. Finally got a little work done on this 70. But for some reason im stuck just lost a little interest in it. So I'm gonna get something else going meanwhile.
> 
> 
> ...


nice interior detail homie.......im building a 70 impy too vs slammedsonoma....i cut my trunk too and i was wondering how to jamb the rear of the trunk by the bumper? have you done this yet? i know im supposed to follow the bumper line but im having a hell of a time holding shit together to hold and make look right?! u got any pointers?!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, I was stuck in San Antonio, TX for some of Fri. and Sat. So that gave me some time to get more done on this:
















Comments welcomed.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 26 2010, 05:28 PM~18667293
> *nice interior detail homie.......im building a 70 impy too vs slammedsonoma....i cut my trunk too and i was wondering how to jamb the rear of the trunk by the bumper? have you done this yet? i know im supposed to follow the bumper line but im having a hell of a time holding shit together to hold and make look right?! u got any pointers?!
> 
> 
> ...


What up Hock? what I did I just cut the rear piece to shape and then glued it to the bumper and I hinged mine from the side. Its a pain to get that piece to right shape and then glued right on the edge of the bumper but it looks good after. I don't have any pics with me I'm on the road right now, I'm a truck driver, but if it's any good when I get home I can get some pics on here. Anything else I can help with I'm here bro.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Sep 26 2010, 03:58 PM~18666681
> *What you lookin for??
> *


There's a lot of stuff I'm looking for, bro. Mostly Chevy. Been looking for some cadillacs too. Mostly lowrides. Like a lot of people there's alot of hard to find kit I want. Just throw out the names of some stuff you got and we can see if we can work something out, bro.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright, got this thing pretty much wrapped ( as far as what I can do while on the road) just waiting to get home to finish up minor things and throw some paint on her.
































As always comments are welcome.
:yes:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow that looks kool. great work


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, 70 has been stripped.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 5 2010, 09:23 PM~18747607
> *Well, 70 has been stripped.
> 
> 
> ...


What happened Juan?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Wath up, Jorge? Didn't like how it was looking. So I'm gonna do the same colors but gloss black instead of flat. And a plain silver top.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 6 2010, 12:40 PM~18752238
> *Wath up,  Jorge? Didn't like how it was looking. So I'm gonna do the same colors but gloss black instead of flat. And a plain silver top.
> *


That will look good Juan :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Oct 5 2010, 10:23 PM~18747607
> *Well, 70 has been stripped.
> 
> 
> ...




Dam...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

70 has some gloss now...


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

You got Pm Juan


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Been a while but got some updates. Not much but it's something.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 10 2010, 02:12 PM~19035507
> *Been a while but got some updates. Not much but it's something.
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Juan, its looking good bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What kit those cragars came off of?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 10 2010, 02:55 PM~19035821
> *Dam Juan, its looking good bro!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What kit those cragars came off of?
> *


Came with car. This kit,


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

hey bro can you give me a material cuting list for the tilt bed i wanna make one but dont know how


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 10 2010, 03:12 PM~19035507
> *Been a while but got some updates. Not much but it's something.
> 
> 
> ...



Thats sweet bro. Got that oldskool touch...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Jimbo. This cars been a pain in the ass though. I had this thing pretty much done but yesterday my boy ended up splashing some paint on it. So now I'm gonna get some time off this project and mess with something else.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Man I hear ya! If you only knew how many projects I got goin... :uh: 

Anyways nice work Bugs, I like dat ol skool look...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn dude, that sucks to have paint spattered on that shit. i like that green on the engine


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yeah it sucks. But that's what I get for having it near my boy while I got him painting. Live and learn.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Nov 12 2010, 10:16 PM~19055586
> *Nice work Bugs, I like dat ol skool look...
> *


X 2!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 12 2010, 08:06 PM~19055514
> *Thanks Jimbo. This cars been a pain in the ass though. I had this thing pretty much done but yesterday my boy ended up splashing some paint on it. So now I'm gonna get some time off this project and mess with something else.
> *


lol '70's must be a curse lately!! i am going through hell tryin to get mine done for the build off between me and slammedsonoma! :uh:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 14 2010, 09:33 PM~19067861
> *lol '70's must be a curse lately!! i am going through hell tryin to get mine done for the build off between me and slammedsonoma! :uh:
> *


ohhh...im waiting for that one to be finished...lol... :biggrin: 
o'l skool cragars look great on that 70 bugs..nice lookin ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha. I feel you, bro. Mine has broken who knows how many times, nothing wants to fit right and when I fix something another thing breaks. Its the curse of the 70's. Ha ha ha.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 14 2010, 06:42 PM~19067959
> *ohhh...im waiting for that one to be finished...lol... :biggrin:
> o'l skool cragars look great on that 70 bugs..nice lookin ride :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks 716. Props to you on all those clean rides you got.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

What's up Juan, any updates on the 70???

Can't wait to see it bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn that 70 looks really good...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 14 2010, 08:37 PM~19069155
> *What's up Juan, any updates on the 70???
> 
> Can't wait to see it bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It' gonna take a while for updates, Jorge. Just got back out on the road and wont be back home until the 20-something of Dec. It sucks but I gotta work.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 14 2010, 10:18 PM~19070015
> *Damn that 70 looks really good...
> *


Thanks a lot, bro. Hopefully I can get the yellow spots of paint off. Ain't much but we'll see. :x:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 14 2010, 11:19 PM~19070355
> *It' gonna take a while for updates, Jorge. Just got back out on the road and wont be back home until the 20-something of Dec. It sucks but I gotta work.
> *


You gotta do watcha gotta do bro


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Nov 15 2010, 08:19 AM~19071655
> *You gotta do watcha gotta do bro
> *


That's right, bro. 

Here's something I picked up while parked in Columbus, OH.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

A small update..
























And just got something else in the shop...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 22 2010, 05:43 AM~19130807
> *A small update..
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good nice job on all the cuts.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a small update on the Tahoe...
Got the doors cut out. 
















Doors hinged.








Side trim and door handles shaved.









As always comments are welcomed... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 27 2010, 06:18 PM~19176773
> *Here's a small update on the Tahoe...
> Got the doors cut out.
> 
> ...


YUZA BAD DUDE .... :0 :wow: THAT IS SICK... :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Looks phuckin awesome bugs!! Nice job bro! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats sweet to look at. nice job bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Nov 27 2010, 06:18 PM~19176773
> *Here's a small update on the Tahoe...
> Got the doors cut out.
> 
> ...



Thats some kool work on those jambs homie !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: builds lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 27 2010, 06:51 PM~19176980
> *:wow: builds lookin good :thumbsup:
> *


X-2!!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:0 nice work on that tahoe skeleton. awesome


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks to all you guys. Just trying to get close to your guys' level...got a ways to go. Kinda limited on the things I can do while I'm out on the road but once I make it home I'm a get some more work done and throw some Hack Shack products into this Tahoe.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally had some spare time to put some work in got the suspension on th 66 done and started on the Tahoe's frame...
















I'll try to get better pics in the morning. Now the issue on the Tahoe is cause of the rear doors being jambed I can't get the wheels in there...any advice???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

You may need to make the doors open normally instead of suicide Juan


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 11 2010, 08:20 PM~19304368
> *You may need to make the doors open normally instead of suicide Juan
> *


That's what I don't want to do but I just might have to, jorge. Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 11 2010, 11:41 PM~19304115
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im loving this bro!! Looks phawkin bad ass!!



I need to learn how to make them frames look more realistic like all you guys do. I keep using these dork suspensions LOL


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 11 2010, 08:24 PM~19304384
> *That's what I don't want to do but I just might have to, jorge. Gotta do what you gotta do.
> *



Coming out good Juan, keep it up


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 11 2010, 07:41 PM~19304115
> *Finally had some spare time to put some work in got the suspension on th 66 done and started on the Tahoe's frame...
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Bugs, NICE bro!!! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin badasss man. i think i have your answer for the suicide door problem. Ya may need to build 2 small hinges. or take the ones your using for the suicides now and cut just the side parts off on eah one. then you should have 2 pieces. From there those 2 pieces can be put in areas the tire isnt gonna be.

Just an idea, may try it out..id do it myself if i had a 'hoe, but no 'hoes here. :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks to everyone. Brian, that's exactly what I figured i'd do...








Here's the front on the 66...
















As always input and comments are always welcome...peace.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit that came out just fine bro. Sometimes those small hinges work out in a pinch.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Hell yeah, bro. I was thinking up every single way tomake this work and this was the only way that it would actually work.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Bugs, this is awesome bro!


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 30 2010, 07:24 PM~19461811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like this flatbed


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 07:26 PM~19461837
> *Bugs, this is awesome bro!
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 30 2010, 06:24 PM~19461811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Juan, is that my truck body you are using?


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Dec 31 2010, 02:37 PM~19469483
> *Hey Juan, is that my truck body you are using?
> *


Sup Jorge, no bro. This is an old one I had. I'm saving the one you sent to chop it up.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 31 2010, 03:50 PM~19469988
> *Sup Jorge, no bro. This is an old one I had. I'm saving the one you sent to chop it up.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

NICE WORK ON THE ROLLBACK.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Scurape, Twin, Joe. Just got some finishing touches left on this.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanka Roni.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 31 2010, 07:20 PM~19470164
> *NICE WORK ON THE ROLLBACK.
> *


X2 ! Very nice !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Trend.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's some progress on the 66.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Nice bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet as hell bro.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

What up LIL? Well almost got this one done, then I realized I ruined the front and rear windows and rear bumper on it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Juan, that interior is CLEAN bro!  Nice work.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 1 2011, 04:54 PM~19476389
> *Here's some progress on the 66.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up juan, that 66 is real nice!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Jorge, just wish I hadn't messed up the windshields and rear bumper on it. Stuff happens I guess.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 23 2011, 10:36 PM~20404973
> *Juan, that interior is CLEAN bro!  Nice work.
> *


 X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 23 2011, 06:25 PM~20404000
> *What up LIL?  Well almost got this one done, then I realized I ruined the front and rear windows and rear bumper on it.
> 
> 
> ...



That '66 is lookin' clean !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Interior is clean as hell bro...Nice work Juan!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Mr.Seeds, Trend and James. Just trying to someday get on your guys' level. :x:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's a quick build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks real damn good Juan! Is that the clear case kit?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 29 2011, 06:11 PM~20449148
> *Here's a quick build.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 29 2011, 02:16 PM~20449181
> *Looks real damn good Juan! Is that the clear case kit?
> *


Thanks Scurape. Nah, bro. Made it from scratch.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TRAILER LOOKS GOOD BRO.... NOW YOU NEED A TOW PIG FOR IT... OR A VAN FOR IT...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks james, here's some progress on my tow pig.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 1 2011, 03:21 PM~20457204
> *Thanks james, here's some progress on my tow pig.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

That cab looks familiar ..lol looking good in here juan. That frame is THE shit..liking that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Double post..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

:werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Dually looks bad ass bro! Glad to see your back at it again with the building....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 2 2011, 03:17 PM~20467338
> *Dually looks bad ass bro! Glad to see your back at it again with the building....
> *



xmothafather2!!!! Under the circumstances, sucks being jobless, but its good to see you at the bench bro. Found anything as far as jobs yet? any potentials?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

looking good in here bro ! The frame is a piece of art already !


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Finaly got something done. Just got some paint done to get back into it again. Been lazy low down not wanting to do anything last couple days I been at home. Got here a '67 gtx and a'06 corvette.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

bugs-one said:


> Finaly got something done. Just got some paint done to get back into it again. Been lazy low down not wanting to do anything last couple days I been at home. Got here a '67 gtx and a'06 corvette.


Plymouth stripes are crisp. Looks bitchin.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Mayhem, really didn't know which way to go on the paint on this one. So I just kept it simple and it was a chance to practice laying down tape, even if it was simple.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice dually


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Well here's a lil more progress on the dually. Been able to an hr or 2 here and there the last couple days...Here's the dash a lil work on it...







The interior...














Made these door panels...







All comments welcome...peace.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Interior looks sick bro! Now i wanna finish my S10 dually haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking sick juan.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks Brant and Brian......wish I could put in more work on this and a couple other projects I got but cause of the job keeping me away from home there's a lot of limitations but it's cool at least it keeps me away from the drama with the wife.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Small update...interior is done and ready for paint...







Cut down the tail lights a lil...


----------



## Banro (Sep 20, 2011)

Worthy collection of car models
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120781247929
MSN:[email protected]
e-mail:[email protected]


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Banro said:


> Worthy collection of car modelshttp://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120781247929email:[email protected]
> View attachment 366946
> View attachment 366947
> View attachment 366948


What the f...???


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

bugs-one said:


> Small update...interior is done and ready for paint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks OLDSKOOL.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

bugs-one said:


> Small update...interior is done and ready for paint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Damn Juan! You aint messin around homie!! Looks good Bro!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: Damn Juan! You aint messin around homie!! Looks good Bro!!!


Co-signed ! Lookin good bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Preciate it Scurape and Trend. Just trying to get to that Drag Lo level. Slowly its coming along.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

that tow pig chassis is solid. hope to see more soon


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

We're do u get the duallys from I've been looking for one for over a year and a half?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> We're do u get the duallys from I've been looking for one for over a year and a half?


not looking hard enough bro! they are all over ebay or the fellow LILlers here!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

i must be slackin


----------

